

Ask HN: How do you come up with a name for a product? - f1gm3nt

I'm curious what you guys do when you come up for a name with a new product. I recently made some new tools to help me with server management and maintenance, but can't come up with anything I like other than ServerTools.
======
mjs00
Several thoughts: \- Just add your company name ahead of 'Server Tools' as the
formal name (ie "SCL Server Tools") \- Take a key attribute/benefit and do a
play off your company theme (ie Monitor + Scenic City >> CityScape >>
"ServScape","ServerScape") \- What is unique about your tools when compared to
what is available? Do a play on that unique differentiator.

------
helen842000
When naming I always consider the product benefits not features. So
ServerTools is just a bit too literal. Think about what your tools afford you
to do. Save time, be more organised, respond to alerts quickly.

Have a play around in Google keyword tool and find all the popular random
phrases that people use when they are searching for the solutions that your
product provides!

------
aorshan
Some might disagree with me on this, but I believe a name should convey what a
product does. By hearing your product name, with no background information, I
should be able to have a general idea of what your product does or at least
what it is used for.

------
klaut
I usually run a random name generator at domainhole.com and pick a few that
sound nice to my ear (and that are free). then i try to reference my product
by that name for a few days and see if it sticks.

------
iusable
Random questions

\- what exactly does it do? \- who's your biggest competitor? \- what's the
target market/country? \- do you want a matching domain name?

Maybe we could hash a name out here :)

------
breathesalt
I usually go with a simple metaphor so I have more to lean on for the design
and theme of the product.

------
AznHisoka
ServerZuru.com

